# What a Mess!!



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a new projector!!..So, I'm going from an 84" screen to a 92" in my living room..I'm doing another DIY painted screen and wood frame...I used liquid nails and screws when installing my last wooden frame, so now I have fill in all the holes from the screws and the mess that the liquid nails left :hissyfit: I hate sanding around my electronics!!!!..I wrapped most of my stuff up pretty well and just covered up the rest :sweat:
But, I know it will be worth it when I'm done...just hope I can get it done before Dexter tonight


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice. just remember that you might even need to float the whole area to cover up those nail holes perfectly. you'd be surprised just how little divets in drywall show up under light


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> very nice. just remember that you might even need to float the whole area to cover up those nail holes perfectly. you'd be surprised just how little divets in drywall show up under light


True..I guess anything worth doing, is worth doing right!!..Well, I guess I better get working:doh:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Horrorfan33 said:


> True..I guess anything worth doing, is worth doing right!!..Well, I guess I better get working:doh:


:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And stay away from the liquid nails this time!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tonto said:


> And stay away from the liquid nails this time!


LOL, I know, I didn't really want to use it last time, but I was afraid the bass might rattle the screws loose or the boards would start to vibrate over time,so I wanted a nice tight fit to the wall...But, I learned my lesson this time


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with Mike. Get a 12" trowel and some pre-mixed drywall compound, not the quick dry stuff. If you can scrape the compound that you've already applied to be quite flat, I suggest troweling 2 thin, but wide coats over the affected area, letting the compound dry between coats. If it needs sanding, you can wet sand it with a damp sponge, which will eliminate the dust problem. I know a lot of pros would never wet sand, but it does work well and is even recommended on many drywall compound container instructions. All of these supplies are cheap, probably under $25.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

:wave:Enjoy, I know the feeling of drywall dust around electronics...been drilling and cutting sheetrock to add speaker outlets in my room. I hate doing it but in the end...the reward is worth it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Horrorfan33 said:


> LOL, I know, I didn't really want to use it last time, but I was afraid the bass might rattle the screws loose or the boards would start to vibrate over time,so I wanted a nice tight fit to the wall...But, I learned my lesson this time


Horrorfan, a nice big french cleat should give you more then enough strength to support the screen (and then some), and it should be very stable. If you're worried about movement, you could always put some rubber "feet" at the bottom of the screen against the wall to hold it flat and in place.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just finished the new screen..I went with 100" and I think it came out pretty nice 
Now I just have to paint the walls again 
The new projector is a world of difference..I'm in love all over again!!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

looks good ! :T

what new PJ did you get?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just an Epson 710HD, but it blows my old one out of the water!!


----------

